# power steering problem



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2003)

1991 maxima se great auto. Hard to steer when slow but Ok whern you hit the gas. Have a pressure relief value to put on the power steering but my mechanic doesn't know the location of the valve. Help. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2003)

No one out there that knows the location of power steering pressure relief value to 1991 Nisson Maxima SE? Thanks Jim Lenfert


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm looking now... sorry for the delay.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

I think your referring to the flow control valve. It should be in the p/s pump housing behind the high pressure side hose fitting. Remove it and a couple of other fitting and the valve should just drop out.

good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2003)

thank you Mako Meat. Jim Lenfert.


----------

